# déplacer un script dans la poubelle



## vibra (20 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour
Je voudrais faire un script qui affiche un message (avec display dialog), et qu'il y ait un bouton qui dise "ne plus afficher ce message". En appuyant sur ce bouton, j'avais penser que ça pourrait lancer un autre script qui mette le script-message dans la corbeille et qui vide la corbeille.
Le problème c'est que je ne sais pas concrètement comment faire car je sais qu'on pourrait utiliser la commande move, mais il faut le vrai nom de corbeille, mais je n'ai pas réeussi à le trouver
D'ailleurs il existe peut-être un moyen plus simple.
Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aiguiller


----------



## tatouille (21 Décembre 2007)

comprend rien, est il possible de l avoir en version human readable?, t es dans ton trip?

pourquoi jeter un script? aors que cest une boite dialog avec preference que tu sembles vouloir faire?


----------



## vibra (21 Décembre 2007)

Peu importe ce que je veux faire. Je voudrais un script(1) qui me mette un script(2) à la poubelle quand je lance le script(1).


----------



## supermoquette (21 Décembre 2007)

~/.Trash

osascript

et même remarque que tatouille


----------



## vibra (21 Décembre 2007)

Merci de ton aide supermoquette, j'ai réussi à faire le script que je voulais.


----------



## r e m y (21 Décembre 2007)

Mettre le script à la corbeille... pourquoi pas. Mais je te déconseille de vider la corbeille de façon automatique! Imagine que tu aies mis des fichiers par erreur dans la corbeille... hop! ca va être vidé sans te prévenir!

Je te suggère plutôt un shellscript inclu dans ton script 2

do shellscript "sudo rm ~/documents/script1 password "ton mot de passe admin" with administrator privileges"

de façon à effacer ton script1 via la commande UNIX rm


Mainteannt, je trouve bête de détruire ton script1... Moi j'utiliserai un script 1 qui une fois que l'utilisateur a coché qu'il ne veut plus voir afficher le message, crée un fichier dans le dossier Preferences par exemple. Ton script n'a donc plus qu'à tester la présence de ce fichier pour afficher ou non le message.


----------



## ceslinstinct (21 Décembre 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Mettre le script à la corbeille... pourquoi pas. Mais je te déconseille de vider la corbeille de façon automatique! Imagine que tu aies mis des fichiers par erreur dans la corbeille... hop! ca va être vidé sans te prévenir!
> 
> Je te suggère plutôt un shellscript inclu dans ton script 2
> 
> ...



Bonsoir

Pour résoudre le problème de vider la corbeille trop rapidement j'utilise une action de dossier pour elle.

Dans un dossier un dossier daté du jour est créé, et tous dossier dont le dernier élément qui a été déplacé dépasse les 24 h passe par un rm (gestion que de la corbeille du DD de démarrage).

Ca me donne une chance de récupération si j'ai fait une erreur.

J"avoue que j'ai vidé souvent ma corbeille trop rapidement, depuis que j'ai ce script j'ai encore rien récupéré (je me méfie avant de placer a la corbeille).

Le plus gros problème que j'ai eu c'est avec Leopard car entre chaque utilisation d'action de dossier il y a 3 mn, maintenant le problème est réglé.

PS: Ca gère très bien les alias et les volumes puisque l'on passe par la vrais corbeille.

@+


----------



## vibra (21 Décembre 2007)

Tu n'as qu'a la poster ceslinstinct, il a l'air intéressant ton programme.
Sinon en fait il n'y a pas besoin de deux programme. En effet, contrairement à ce que j'avais imaginé on peut demander à un script de se mettre à la poubelle tout seul et se vider sans qu'il y ait un message d'erreur.


----------



## ceslinstinct (21 Décembre 2007)

vibra a dit:


> Tu n'as qu'a la poster ceslinstinct, il a l'air intéressant ton programme.
> Sinon en fait il n'y a pas besoin de deux programme. En effet, contrairement à ce que j'avais imaginé on peut demander à un script de se mettre à la poubelle tout seul et se vider sans qu'il y ait un message d'erreur.


Bonsoir

Je ne peut pas poster le script (c'est pas une application).

C'est écrit pour ma seule utilisation, donc il faut mettre les mains dans le cambouis pour pouvoir l'utiliser.

C'est a dire rendre visible le dossier .Trash pour pouvoir le sélectionner et lui attacher l'action de dossier et ensuite le rendre invisible.
Il faut créer un dossier Corbeille sécurisée a la racine de ta session (chez moi c'est comme ça).

Ensuite si tu est sous Leopard lui demander de passer de 3 mn à 5 s (pour plus de rapidité)

Ce que fait le script: 

Tu place un élément ou plus a la corbeille ils sont déplacé dans le dossier Corbeille sécurisée dans un dossier daté de ce jour et la corbeille se retrouve vide.

Il y a un contrôle des dossiers datés (Réglé sur 24h mais on peut facilement modifier) pour savoir si ils sont à éliminer car ils ont dépassé la date de préemption donc non consommable (ce qui se dit pour les aliments)).

Il y a un contrôle des doublons (2 noms identiques avec la même extension ou sans vont avoir un N° entre crochets (le N° se fait par noms identiques et non par le nombre de doublons).

Les alias sont géré par la corbeille donc c'est l'alias qui est déplacé et non l'original.

Les volumes sont éjecté par la corbeille et non déplacé dans le dossier Corbeille sécurisée.

Plus aucun soucis de corbeille, c'est à toi d'aller rechercher si tu as fait une erreur.

C'est pas parfait mais si tu veut le tester je te l'envoie par MP.

PS: 30 lignes de code AppleScript (pour moi c'est pas énorme(j'ai pas compté les commentaires d'explications))

@+


----------



## vibra (21 Décembre 2007)

Tu dis que c'est pas une application, mais alors c'est quoi ?


----------



## ceslinstinct (22 Décembre 2007)

vibra a dit:


> Tu dis que c'est pas une application, mais alors c'est quoi ?


Bonjour

Une action de dossier c'est un dossier ordinaire auquel on attache un script non compilé (en mode texte).

Chaque fois que tu place un élément dans ce dossier il exécute le script.

Va voir dans le dossier *Applications/AppleScript/Example Scripts/Folder Actions* tu as des scripts.

Vu que tu n'utilise pas les Actions de dossiers mon script te seras inutile.

Salut


----------



## vibra (22 Décembre 2007)

Ok, je ne connaissais pas. Mais tout ça, c'est trop compliqué pour moi.:mouais:
Et sinon, pas d'idée pour une commande qui retienne la dernière touche pressée ?


----------

